# Wendeschützschaltung über SPS gesteuert



## student_ieb (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin durch google auf dieses Forum gestossen und hoffe,dass mir hier jemand wieterhelfen kann.

Ich hatte bis jetzt 4 Vorlesungen zu SPS und nun eine Aufgabenstellung bekommen mit der ich leider nichts anfangen kann.

Der Titel lautet "Wendeschützschaltung über SPS gesteuert mit Schaltungsaufbau", leider gab mir der Prof keine genaueren Angaben, er meinte,das müsste man nach 4 Vorlesungen (a 90 min) hinbekommen.

Leider bin ich aufgeschmissen was das angeht.

Was eine Wendeschützschaltung ist,darunter kann ich mir noch was vorstellen,aber wie ich das über SPS steuern soll, weiss ich leider nicht.

Ich musste bisher nur eine Ampel und Fußgängerampel dazu bringen,dass diese richtig aufleuchten und somit kein Unfall passiert....

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen, wäre super nett.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

lg


----------



## Tommi (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

also wenn Du schon mal eine Ampel programmiert hast, solltest Du eine Wendeschützschaltung auch schaffen.

Was hast Du denn für Vorkenntnisse bzgl. SPS und Schaltungstechnik? 

Bei Google findest Du doch einiges über Wendeschützschaltungen.

Hier bekommst Du Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, keine fertigen Lösungen.
Deswegen benötigen wir ein paar mehr Infos.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## EyeQ (1 Juni 2011)

Also sowas simples kannste doch quasi vom Schaltplan in KOP uebertragen und schon biste fertig. Oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo Student,
ich glaube dein Verständnisproblemm liegt doch eher bei der Wendeschützschaltung,
wenn du eine Ampel hinbekommst, da eine Wendeschützschaltung viel einfacher ist.

Diese Wendeschützschaltung hat den zweck einen Drehstromantrieb in beide
Drehrichtungen laufen zu lassen. Im Prinzip heißt das nur das immer nur Ein
Ausgang für die jeweilige Drehrichtung geschaltet werden darf, Rechts- bzw.
Linkslauf.
Du musst dabei aufpassen, das niemals beide Ausgänge, nicht einmal für einen
SPS Zyklus gleichzeitig anstehen, da es sonst zu einen Kurzschluß kommen
kann. Dh. du musst einmal die Ausgänge zusätzlich zur Hardware Veriegelung
in der Software gegeneinander veriegeln.
Das gleiche gilt auch für die Startimpulse am Eingang, dort musst du auch 
eine Verriegelung im SPS Programm vorsehen.

Ich würde sagen du fängst mal an und postest hier deine Ergebnisse, wir werden
dich dann korrigieren wenn etwas nicht passt.


----------



## bike (1 Juni 2011)

Ich würde hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wende-Schützschaltung
nachlesen und anschauen wie solch ein Steuerung funktioniert.

Dann den Schalter und Taster sowie die Ausgänge an eine PLC zeichnen und dann ist das Programm fast fertig.



bike


----------



## Sockenralf (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

einen Stromlaufplan nehmen, nach links drehen und schon hat man KOP



MfG


----------



## hausenm (2 Juni 2011)

Wendeschützschaltung: Erklärung von Helmut 1a
Codesegment dazu von mir:

u E (rechts)
un E (links)
un A(links)
= A (rechts)

u E (links)
un E (rechts)
un A(rechts)
= A (links)

rechts und links sind nun noch durch deine SPS- Adressen zu ersetzen 
(oder wenn du deinen Prof glücklich machen möchtest dann symbolisch Adressieren ). Die gelben Stellen sind die angesprochenen Verriegelungen. 
So long M


----------



## Verpolt (2 Juni 2011)

hausenm schrieb:


> Wendeschützschaltung: Erklärung von Helmut 1a
> Codesegment dazu von mir:
> 
> 
> ...



Und das ganze sieht übersichtlicher aus, wenn du den Schnipsel mit  "#" "Code einfügen" markierst.


----------



## Paule (2 Juni 2011)

Eventuell noch eine Pausezeit (Umschaltzeit) in betracht ziehen.
Je nach Größe wären Mechanik und Schütze dafür dankbar. 
Das ganze in einen parametrierbaren Baustein setzen, bei bedarf kann die Zeit dann auch auf Null gesetzt werden.


----------



## hausenm (2 Juni 2011)

Zwei zusätzliche Eingänge als Rückmeldung ist sicherer als eine Zeit (Schütze können hängen bleiben). Einfügen über eine "und nicht" in das Netzwerk und schon sind alle Probleme behoben


----------



## jabba (2 Juni 2011)

hausenm schrieb:


> Zwei zusätzliche Eingänge als Rückmeldung ist sicherer als eine Zeit (Schütze können hängen bleiben). Einfügen über eine "und nicht" in das Netzwerk und schon sind alle Probleme behoben




Bleibt ja immer noch der Ausgang .

Für mich gehören diese Kontakte Hardwaremäßig verdrahtet , ob SPS oder nicht. Das heisst K1 Öffner in Ansteuerung K2 und umgekehrt. Genau so wie bei einer Stern Dreieck. 
Da wo durch Fehler im Programm etwas passieren kann , muß wenn möglich die Hardware zusätzlichen Schutz liefern. Bei einem 30KW Antrieb mal eben beide Schütze reinhauen ist nicht so toll.

Ich setzte auch fertig verdrahtete Stern-Dreick-Starter ein, denn nur die sind "Typgeprüfte Schaltgerätekombinationen". Wenn man das in der SPS selber macht, muß man auch dafür gerade stehen wenns mal rumst.


----------



## Tommi (3 Juni 2011)

@jabba

*ACK*

@student_ieb

Hallo Themenstarter, gibt es Dich noch?


Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Paule (3 Juni 2011)

hausenm schrieb:


> Zwei zusätzliche Eingänge als Rückmeldung ist sicherer als eine Zeit (Schütze können hängen bleiben). Einfügen über eine "und nicht" in das Netzwerk und schon sind alle Probleme behoben


Die Zeit war ja von mir auch als Pausezeit gedacht und nicht um die Eingänge der Rückmeldungen zu sparen. 
Und wie jabba auch schreibt, gehören die Verriegelungen in den Hardwarekreis. 
Trotzdem habe ich die Rückmeldungen zusätzlich noch gerne in der Steuerung. 

@Tommi:
Ja, ich glaube der Themenstarter wurde gleich so eingeschüchtert, dass er sich hier gar nicht mehr reintraut.


----------



## Tommi (3 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn Du schon mal eine Ampel programmiert hast, solltest Du eine Wendeschützschaltung auch schaffen.
> 
> ...


 
Zitat von Paule:



> @Tommi:
> Ja, ich glaube der Themenstarter wurde gleich so eingeschüchtert, dass er sich hier gar nicht mehr reintraut.


 
Moin Paule,

also, wenn das einschüchternd war, dann verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.
Vielleicht war die Argumentation der des Professors zu ähnlich. 

Ich hätte vielleicht den hier :s12: mit einbauen sollen. 

Gruß
Tommi

PS: Vielleicht ist das Wetter auch nur zu schön...


----------

